
What are the main ways in which the world will likely be different in 20 years? - lpolovets
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-biggest-ways-in-which-the-world-20-years-from-now-will-probably-be-different-from-today-What-are-the-biggest-X-factors-changes-that-are-not-probable-but-are-possible-and-could-be-huge?share=1
======
bikamonki
"What are the biggest ways in which the world 20 years from now will probably
be different from today? What are the biggest "X factors" (changes that are
not probable, but are possible and could be huge)?"

Come on Quora make up your mind: probable or not probable??? As of
possible...mmm anything is possible!

